# Looking for older friends for my mom ^_^



## sugar_flavored (May 24, 2020)

Hello everyone, my first post here...so sorry it isn't directly related to me, but I promise to be active moving forward!  My mom is 60 and super into animal crossing, plays hours upon hours everyday.  I feel bad that I am the only town she gets to visit, as mine is reallllllly....sub par currently due to time constraints.  If there is anyone maybe 40-80 that is an avid player and would like to add her, It would be really awesome!  
Her Nintendo friend code is: SW-3022-8868-0803, switch name ID is Mayonaka Island name is Juju's isle, and her in game name is Sophia.  I hope I can find her a few friends <3


----------



## Darcy94x (May 24, 2020)

This is sooooo cute! Let’s get your mom some friends


----------



## Luciaaaa (May 24, 2020)

I love this. I can't help but I hope that we can find her friends <3


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (May 24, 2020)

I’m in my late twenties but would love to be friends w your mom  I’ll add her


----------



## Gazer297 (May 24, 2020)

Im 50 and always interested.  I really only visit my daughter as well. Im addicted as well..lol


----------



## sugar_flavored (May 24, 2020)

Thank you for all your lovely responses, it makes my heart so happy!!!  I should say, my mom is totally not an age'ist (is that a thing?) so I am more than sure she would be happy to be friends with everyone.  I just figured it would also be nice to have some people in her age bracket...so that was all my doing haha.  If you are an old soul, or just a kind one...please go ahead and add her.  I'm sure she will be over the moon.  ^___^

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020



Luciaaaa said:


> I love this. I can't help but I hope that we can find her friends <3


I hope so tooooo <3

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020



Gazer297 said:


> Im 50 and always interested.  I really only visit my daughter as well. Im addicted as well..lol





SirBadger said:


> I’m in my late twenties but would love to be friends w your mom  I’ll add her


thank you <3


----------



## Jillenium (May 24, 2020)

sugar_flavored said:


> Hello everyone, my first post here...so sorry it isn't directly related to me, but I promise to be active moving forward!  My mom is 60 and super into animal crossing, plays hours upon hours everyday.  I feel bad that I am the only town she gets to visit, as mine is reallllllly....sub par currently due to time constraints.  If there is anyone maybe 40-80 that is an avid player and would like to add her, It would be really awesome!
> Her Nintendo friend code is: SW-3022-8868-0803, switch name ID is Mayonaka Island name is Juju's isle, and her in game name is Sophia.  I hope I can find her a few friends <3


Hey hey, so I’m in my 40s but very young at heart! I play the game daily and would love to be friends with your mum, I’ll add her shortly, p.s you are so lovely to do this for her, strange times for everyone at the moment


----------



## Quinni (May 24, 2020)

This is so wholesome


----------



## LillyKay (May 24, 2020)

Awww, what a lovely message. 

I am a mum in my 50s and would love to play with your mum. I too play daily. I will add her and send a friend request. It will be Lilly sending a friend request.


----------



## Jillenium (May 24, 2020)

LillyKay said:


> Awww, what a lovely message.
> 
> I am a mum in my 50s and would love to play with your mum. I too play daily. I will add her and send a friend request. It will be Lilly sending a friend request.


Can I add u too please?

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020



Jillenium said:


> Can I add u too please?


What’s your friend code please.


----------



## LillyKay (May 24, 2020)

Jillenium said:


> Can I add u too please?



Please do. I mainly play on this Switch SW-7349-9790-2206. I will add you on the other one with my southern hemisphere island in due time. One of my children is using it while his switch is repaired.

EDIT: I have sent you a friend request.


----------



## Jillenium (May 24, 2020)

LillyKay said:


> Please do. I mainly play on this Switch SW-7349-9790-2206. I will add you on the other one with my southern hemisphere island in due time. One of my children is using it while his switch is repaired.


Fab, just added u


----------



## monnah (Aug 27, 2022)

sugar_flavored said:


> Hello everyone, my first post here...so sorry it isn't directly related to me, but I promise to be active moving forward!  My mom is 60 and super into animal crossing, plays hours upon hours everyday.  I feel bad that I am the only town she gets to visit, as mine is reallllllly....sub par currently due to time constraints.  If there is anyone maybe 40-80 that is an avid player and would like to add her, It would be really awesome!
> Her Nintendo friend code is: SW-3022-8868-0803, switch name ID is Mayonaka Island name is Juju's isle, and her in game name is Sophia.  I hope I can find her a few friends <3


I'm new ACNH and play with my daughter it would be fun to find new friends...let me know if she's still interested...I also am playing ACCF...if anyone is interested


----------

